# Converting tiller to remote



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey fellas, I'm lookin to pick up a 9.9 to 15 hp kicker for this spring and had a few questions. I am planning on using remote controls for the kicker. What all is entailed in this conversion? Just new throttle cables and control box? oh ya, the steering is from an ez steer, so that is all taken care of. Are there models that are easier to convert than others? Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

from a money standpoint it would be best to find one that comes with controls...just so you don't get nickel-dime syndrome


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

I would love to get one with the remote controls on it, but so far I have been unable to find the right one. I was thinking of purchasing an older model and then converting it, what kind of price range am I looking at for throttle control before I rule it out completely?


----------



## ahasiec (Jul 20, 2002)

missed my motor, I am in the process of selling it, I had a 2003 Mercury 9.9 HP Four Stroke that was converted to remote..without labor you are looking at around 400-500 for the parts to convert (Throttle Cable, Attaching Kit and control)..if you are interested in mine let me know if the deal falls threw I will let you know..PM me with any questions, I think you can still view my auction undes the classified section


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

4-500.....ouch. I know this may not be possible, but is there a way to make the throttle on the tiller stay put even in rough water. Last year, the 15 hp johnson I used would never stay at a constant speed....i had to sit on the back of the boat constantly changing the throttle :yikes: .


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Do a search on this board,,,this was brought up just a while a go and someone had a little home made deal that worked pretty good.
Now for a control box for an older motor they will pull $100 to $200. then it's a matter of what else you need..
With a 15hp electric start is not really a have to have item.
As for the hookup if you have a small older OMC.that's one with a gear drive tiller,,I think 81 or older.
Then it should be just getting the proper cable ends and a little hardware.
Do you still have the 15hp Johnson? if so what year? and how about a pic?


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

yup still have the johnson 15, unfortunately i have no pics and its stored away, but I know that is a 1988 short shaft and it's also a 2 stroke. Thanks for the tip on the search, ill look around...


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

give me a few


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.smalloutboards.com/e9570x.htm

I've got my eye on this motor. I have a 6hp johnson from the 1960's that looks very similar to this, and it by far the best motor i've ever used. It always starts right on the first pull and has good compression for a 6hp. Ever seen any evinrudes like this tonga?...it looks in pretty good shape. Plus it's supposedly easily converted to remote. This site (smalloutboards.com) also has some other 9.9-10 hp's that are worth looking at.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks to be a 1964,,,and yes those are some fine motors.
I did not see any price?


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

These are 3 of the motors that I am interested in. One is a 9.9 which costs 750, theres a 9.5 that's 650, and a 10hp that costs 595. If you were planning on using this as a kicker and possibly converting it to remote which one would you purchase??????


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I think first you need to consider what size boat you will be pushing with it,How big the transom is,How you intend to mount it,And what kind of control unit you have available.


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

I will be putting this on my 20' tiara and weighs about 3500 lbs. I have a 1 yr old adjustble jack plate made by garelick i believe. I used a 15 hp last year and it was plenty of power. I used the tiller for throttle and an ez steer for the steering. I'm not sure of vertical length of the motor, but my bracket has quite a bit movement, so i don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

If you are going to buy a motor from this place then
Sounds like they are all contenders,,just a mater of what controls are available.. why don't you shoot them an email and see if they have a set of controls that will fit one of them. then maybe they can make you a package deal. just tell them you are only concerned with throttle and gear shift


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

Just like to thank you tonga....not sure if im gonna get a motor from this site, but i appreciate the help nonetheless.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I am looking to do the same thing with a 15hp Evinrude that i already have and have the same setup as golfpercy5 and was wondering if i paid you, would you be interested in a project like this or can you give me an idea of were to get the parts. Thanks Mike


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I am sure this is something you can probably handle. shoot me a pm with your model and serial number so I can see what kind of control box you need!


----------

